# Spicerianum fault - genetics? or growing conditions?



## Paphologist (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

I am very new to paphs and I am wondering whether the extended green marking on one side of the dorsal sepal on my spicerianum is a genetic fault and will persist, or whether its a growing fault of some sort that improved culture will rectify at next flowering. See pics.

This is the first paph that has flowered for me so I am sort of hoping its not a dud and will flower better next time. If its culture related, any tips would be welcome.

Am I just going to have to flower it again and see?

Is there an album/glossary of paph faults out there somewhere?

This is a seedling and this is its first flowering and was sold as p. spicerianum gigantifolium.

Any help appreciated.

Regards


Simon


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 21, 2008)

that's kinda freaky and neat. sorry, don't have an answer for you. but i was hoping to convince you to post another photo or two of it...


----------



## Roy (Jun 21, 2008)

The green is not normal to spicerianum, I would suggest thats its a "one off".


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never seen that before. You'll have to bloom it again. The flower seems normal otherwise.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 21, 2008)

i would bloom it again as well


----------



## Ernie (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I think it might go away next time too. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree. Bloom it again.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2008)

It's probably genetic/not cultural. Bloom it again and hope it doesn't persist or temporarily regress.


----------



## Paphologist (Jun 23, 2008)

another photo for likespaphs


----------



## Bolero (Jun 23, 2008)

Interesting, I haven't seen this either.


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2008)

Neat-o! Definatley keep it!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe you can get an all green dorsal or call it variegated and get lots o' buck$ for it!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 23, 2008)

On the same vein, I just bloomed an armeniacum that I've given the cultivar name: 'Green Tips'. It will be interesting to see if it blooms out the same way, again.


----------



## cwt (Jun 23, 2008)

I like it, for sure. Hope it stays that way!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2008)

Weird.


----------



## Corbin (Jun 25, 2008)

Quit dipping them in cake coloringoke:oke:


----------



## paphreek (Jun 25, 2008)

Corbin said:


> Quit dipping them in cake coloringoke:oke:


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

